# Jean D' Eve



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

Good morning Gentlemen. Thank you for this very interesting Forum. I have only the "cheap" watches mostly. A number of Seiko's: old kinetic, and about 12 auto's, an older Constellation and few German made ones, and a bunch of quartz items. One of the Quartz watches, is a Jean D' Eve I bought in Italy about 14 years ago. It is a gold plated watch, the "D" shaped case. "Sectora" ebgraved on the back. Face has nothing but a small "SWISS" vertically printed on the left side. The watch has been very rarely worn, it is not exactly my style watch. Bought it because I liked it at the time. I broke the crustal a few years ago, and unfortunately had it "repaired" by an unknown jeweller. They botched in what looks like a hand cut piece of thin acryllic. very bad job. Is it worth having another shot at it?

I apologise for the length of this, I am still new at it.

I remain, yours sincerely.

Marius grobler.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi Marius and welcome, as for the watch it all depends on how much it means to you personally. It is probably not worth it in monetary terms but if it has sentimental value then yes go for it..









It woud be great to see a photo of the watch, if you cant host it the email it to me and I will post it for you..









jam_miller 'at' hotmail.com


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They are expensive watches and it is well worth either having a crystal made or finding one from the maufacturers.


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Hi Marius and welcome, as for the watch it all depends on how much it means to you personally. It is probably not worth it in monetary terms but if it has sentimental value then yes go for it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the welcome and response. My apology for the terrible typing in my first post.

I have attached no real sentimental value to this watch. I would like to see it in good condition though, just because that is the way it should be. It runs fine, just annoys me that the crystal is quite shoddy. I have sent a few pictures to you by e-mail.

Best regards.

Marius Grobler


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Here is Marius's watch....









I can see why you would have trouble with the crystal....









Hope you find one, looks great...


















I recieved the picture in a BMP file and I cant post these so I found this great bit of software to convert it to jpeg....

http://www.reasoft.com/rea-bmp-change-jpg.shtml


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

welcome to the forum Marious







thats certainly an unusual and interesting looking watch and as Roy said well worth the effort of finding a new crystal for


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> welcome to the forum Marious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks to everyone who responded. I appreciate your advice. I shall probably try to find a crystal for it. I have found out now that there is actually an authorised dealer/vendor for Jean D' Eve in the USA. ( I live here at the moment).

I try to not spend too much on watches anymore, I have passed up opportunities on a few good ones before because I could not fool myself into believing that i was buying it as an "investment". I cannot invest in a watch, because I have not ever been able to sell one once I had bought it. I shall make some effort to find a crystal for this one, and possibly send you a new picture once it is repaired.

Thank you again.

Marius.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hope you manage to find the correct crystal. Good luck.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Hi Marius, I have never seen a Jean D'Eve watch before, that is a wonderful design









Ok, now for the important bit, what happens at 12?







I just know this is a stupid question


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

MarkF said:


> Hi Marius, I have never seen a Jean D'Eve watch before, that is a wonderful design
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mark, no stupidity in that question, Sir. Both hands work the same. The long one indicating the hours, and the shorter one the minutes. When a hand gets to the bottom, it snaps back up to the top. This only happens when you are not trying to actually SEE it snapping back. I have actually sat on numerous occasions watching the bloody thing, to catch it jumping back, but have only succeded a few times. Normally, when it gets to the 12, it will sit right there and do nothing untill you look away for a split seccond. THEN it snaps back! It is not a watch you see every day, and it take some getting used to the way it shows the time.

Best regards.

Marius


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

marius said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Marius, I have never seen a Jean D'Eve watch before, that is a wonderful design
> ...










Hope you catch it soon Marius!

You know, I looked and looked and though that is what probably happened when the hand reached 12. However it is such a outlandish design I was rather hoping for a weird explanation, like they went right round the back or something


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2005)

I've seen that style with the snap back hands on a vintage watch but I can't remember the name.

Do you know it Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

neil said:


> I've seen that style with the snap back hands on a vintage watch but I can't remember the name.
> 
> Do you know it Roy?
> 
> ...


Wittnauer did one.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

That IS different.

What are the approx. dimensions of it?

It must be a watch that gets interest and attention I would think!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2005)

Roy said:


> neil said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen that style with the snap back hands on a vintage watch but I can't remember the name.
> ...


Thats it! Thanks Roy.

Saw a pic of one recently and couldn't remember the make.

Certainly a really unusual design.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hello marius

and welcome to this very friendly forum









your description of trying to catch sight of the hand flying back is reminiscent of when i used to go fishing,i would sit literally for hours (probably 4-5 minutes) watching the float and as soon as i reached for a cup of coffee the bugger had vanished when i looked back







,i really think they had a fish on lookout to tip them the nod when i wasn't looking























btw you must be a lousy photographer,cos the crystal looks fine to me
















actually,i really like this unusual style of watch and can only recall seeing the really old pot dialled ones with the picture of the indian type man whose arms were the actual hands of the watch. (pocket watch)

regards john.


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

Griff said:


> That IS different.
> 
> What are the approx. dimensions of it?
> 
> ...


Sorry, it took a while for me to get back on this one. The longest dimension is just on 40mm, and 33mm accros the width over the crown. Thickness is 9,5mm. Bracelett is 17 mm wide.


----------



## jonvincent (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there.

My names Ian Buchanan, I work at Jon Vincent the Watchmaker in Scotland. I came across this site by accident while browsing the net. We are actually the service centre for Jean d Eve the United Kingdom.

You are centainly welcome to try and send the watch to us ( I understand however you live in the USA?) and we can see what we can do.

What I will say is that this model does look to be an older one, the general shape has been modified over time. So we may have to specially manufacture a glass for this model as parts look to be obselete.

My boss is away to the Bazel fair at the moment but I will be happy to help in anyway I can.

Many Thanks

Ian


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

jonvincent said:


> Hi there.
> 
> My names Ian Buchanan, I work at Jon Vincent the Watchmaker in Scotland. I came across this site by accident while browsing the net. We are actually the service centre for Jean d Eve the United Kingdom.
> 
> ...


Ian. Hallo and thank you very much. Is there a model number anywhere I can look at to let you know what exact model it is? It is an older model, yes. I have had it for number of years. I have actually been thinking about getting a newer mechanical model, but have not been able to "justify" the expense yet! Also, I still have a one or two other watches on my wish list too..

Marius.


----------



## jonvincent (Apr 2, 2005)

Ian. Hallo and thank you very much. Is there a model number anywhere I can look at to let you know what exact model it is? It is an older model, yes. I have had it for number of years. I have actually been thinking about getting a newer mechanical model, but have not been able to "justify" the expense yet! Also, I still have a one or two other watches on my wish list too..

Marius,

Current models display a numerical reference on the case back. This may not have always been the case with earlier models as referencing models is a relatively new practice in watch making, introduced when watches became truly mass produced (although exceptions can apply).

If you cannot find a model number but choose to send us the watch thatâ€™s, fine we can see what we can do from our end.

From what I can judge the current model equivalent would be an 18ct y/g plated Sectana model with bracelet. This model is currently available as a ladies line only (the Sectora being the flagship gentâ€™s line is slightly different)

Current mechanical models are different from your current model again and are retailing from Â£1352 (British sterling)

You can check out models at: www.jeandeve.ch for more details!

Ian

(P.S Apologies for the slow response, my wife doesn't like me being on the computer too often







)


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

jonvincent said:


> Ian. Hallo and thank you very much. Is there a model number anywhere I can look at to let you know what exact model it is? It is an older model, yes. I have had it for number of years. I have actually been thinking about getting a newer mechanical model, but have not been able to "justify" the expense yet! Also, I still have a one or two other watches on my wish list too..
> 
> Marius,
> 
> ...


Ian. No problem about the response time. I am 9 hours behind you anyway. I shall check that website. I also see that there is one mens quartz that looks very similar to mine on e-bay. It does not have the metal bracelett, and it still has about 7 days to go, but it is only at $177! The mechanical models are way more expensive, as can be expected. I am still trying to decide whether it is even worth going through the trouble of getting mine fixed up. It might be more "cost effective" to try and sell mine as it is and maybe get a brand new mechanical one. It would be a first for me though, I have never sold one of my watches before. I guess there is a first time for everything. I shall think about it for a while though....


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

Well. Jeab D' Eve Sectora eventually sold for $780. Just like mine, except it has a leather strap and white dial, where mine has the gold bracelett and goldcoloured dial. Seems like it still might be worth having my crystal replaced...


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

If I had a watch like this I wouldn't sell it for anything. It is too cool (even if it's only a quartz).


----------

